# Aqua Inspiration opening!~



## AquaInspiration

*Aqua Inspiration opening!~ updated new products*

selling starfire clear glass tanks with *prefect hand made*. come and see, you will know what is the prefect handmade tank

here is our business hours

Monday 11:00am - 7:00pm
Tuesday CLOSED
Wednesday 11:00am - 7:00pm 
Thursday 11:00am - 7:00pm
Friday 11:00am - 7:00pm
Saturday 11:00am - 6:00pm
Sunday 11:00am - 6:00pm

our website: 
www.aquainspiration.com

location:
170 esna park dr. Unit 9, markham, ontario, Canada, L3R1E3

hope to see you guys soon.


----------



## planter

I just visited this place and It's a must for any one into planted tanks. I have never seen tanks built like these ones before. I left with several pieces of equipment and I plan on going back for more in a few weeks. I found the prices really can't be beat for what your getting.

Sam and Freeman were great in answering my questions and seem very knowledgeable. There were several tanks on display and all of the were done very well.

Finally the GTA has a store is planted tank nuts can go to for ada style equipment and tanks.


----------



## arinsi

congratulations

definitely making a visit


----------



## Ciddian

is the store large-ish by any chance? I usually have my daughter and sometimes a stroller.. Would hate the cram up the place with it. LOL


----------



## planter

No it's a small room with about 7-10 tanks on display. 3 or so are running and the rest from the looks of it are going to be running soon.

It's not really like a fish store. They have what they sell running in their tanks and that's about it.


----------



## brapbrapboom

are you guys open this Wednesday?


----------



## Will

brapbrapboom said:


> are you guys open this Wednesday?


hours are posted above.

Looks great. I have for a couple years now been wondering when an ADA style company would be appearing here.


----------



## brapbrapboom

Will Hayward said:


> hours are posted above.
> 
> Looks great. I have for a couple years now been wondering when an ADA style company would be appearing here.


Yup I see that, but isn't this coming Wednesday a holiday? Or maybe my school just said, OK theres no class at that day lol.

Please do enlighten me kind sir.


----------



## bigfishy

brapbrapboom said:


> Yup I see that, but isn't this coming Wednesday a holiday? Or maybe my school just said, OK theres no class at that day lol.
> 
> Please do enlighten me kind sir.


Just no class on that day


----------



## brapbrapboom

bigfishy said:


> Just no class on that day


AHHH!! Thanks alex!


----------



## Ciddian

OOhhh thanks planter! I'll just carry her :3 She loves fish and planted tanks... <3


----------



## Beijing08

I'm truly glad there is finally a place in Toronto dedicated to planted tanks and affordable commercial equipment.
Downside is, it's so far from Downtown (if you've got no means of transportation)


----------



## planter

Don't get me wrong I wouldn't compare this place to your average LFS. It only has a handfull of items in stock and a few tanks on display but it has everything you need for a planted aquarium. Those hard to find things that normally can only be found on online or overseas.

It's worth checking out.


----------



## AquaInspiration

planter said:


> I just visited this place and It's a must for any one into planted tanks. I have never seen tanks built like these ones before. I left with several pieces of equipment and I plan on going back for more in a few weeks. I found the prices really can't be beat for what your getting.
> 
> Sam and Freeman were great in answering my questions and seem very knowledgeable. There were several tanks on display and all of the were done very well.
> 
> Finally the GTA has a store is planted tank nuts can go to for ada style equipment and tanks.


thanks
we have a good conversation with you !~~~
hope you enjoy our products


----------



## AquaInspiration

arinsi said:


> congratulations
> 
> definitely making a visit


hope to see you soon ^_^


----------



## brapbrapboom

Im going this coming Wednesday, anyone knows if the place is accessible by TTC?


----------



## AquaInspiration

Beijing08 said:


> I'm truly glad there is finally a place in Toronto dedicated to planted tanks and affordable commercial equipment.
> Downside is, it's so far from Downtown (if you've got no means of transportation)


yeah~~ we are glad to serve you guys...haha


----------



## AquaInspiration

brapbrapboom said:


> Im going this coming Wednesday, anyone knows if the place is accessible by TTC?


^_^. we are waiting for you ...

good question for TTC acessible.


----------



## brapbrapboom

AquaInspiration said:


> ^_^. we are waiting for you ...
> 
> good question for TTC acessible.


Yup, assuming everyone owns a car it would be easy for them to reach this place.. But what about the commuters? hehe... Would like to know who went to this place using TTC.


----------



## Darkblade48

If you take the Warden up to Denison (I think it goes that far), then you can easily walk to Esna Park and Denison.

Otherwise, you can take the bus to Esna Park and Steeles and walk; it's maybe a 10-15 minute walk north of Steeles.

A car is by far, the easiest choice however.

Are you going to be open the Thanksgiving long weekend?


----------



## bigfishy

brapbrapboom said:


> Yup, assuming everyone owns a car it would be easy for them to reach this place.. But what about the commuters? hehe... Would like to know who went to this place using TTC.


Call a cab? or me? (I work near that place)


----------



## brapbrapboom

bigfishy said:


> Call a cab? or me? (I work near that place)


NEVER A BAD IDEA. When are you heading there Alex? lol


----------



## DaFishMan

So close to work and a beautiful plant tank too by the looks of it.
I'll have to go check it out


----------



## brapbrapboom

DaFishMan said:


> So close to work and a beautiful plant tank too by the looks of it.
> I'll have to go check it out


Free ride please? Lol


----------



## Chris S

Wilson and me dropped by today to check the place out. I must say, impressive tanks. I don't think any of you will be disappointed when visiting.

It was also nice to meet the both of you. We shall chat again soon hopefully!


----------



## TBemba

when do you plan on having plants for sale?


----------



## bigfishy

Chris S said:


> Wilson and me dropped by today to check the place out. I must say, impressive tanks. I don't think any of you will be disappointed when visiting.
> 
> It was also nice to meet the both of you. We shall chat again soon hopefully!


I went there this afternoon, and it's really nice!

It's right next to my work place, how convenient! 

Great customer service too!


----------



## wtac

Chris and I dropped by today. Nice bunch of guys with very promising productlines at a very competitive retail pricepoint.

We wish them great success in their business venture


----------



## AquaInspiration

Chris S said:


> Wilson and me dropped by today to check the place out. I must say, impressive tanks. I don't think any of you will be disappointed when visiting.
> 
> It was also nice to meet the both of you. We shall chat again soon hopefully!


^_^ thanks for coming.

i am Freeman, didn't talk with you guys that much cause i had a appoitment with our customer at 3pm


----------



## AquaInspiration

bigfishy said:


> I went there this afternoon, and it's really nice!
> 
> It's right next to my work place, how convenient!
> 
> Great customer service too!


thanks ^_^


----------



## AquaInspiration

wtac said:


> Chris and I dropped by today. Nice bunch of guys with very promising productlines at a very competitive retail pricepoint.
> 
> We wish them great success in their business venture


thanks. we will try our best to serve you guys ^_^


----------



## Darkblade48

Darkblade48 said:


> Are you going to be open the Thanksgiving long weekend?


See quote.


----------



## AquaInspiration

Darkblade48 said:


> See quote.


sry, we dont open on that day oct/11. 
please visit our showroom on normal business day.


----------



## Darkblade48

I was asking more about the 8th through the 10th, excluding the 11th, which is a statutory holiday.


----------



## AquaInspiration

Darkblade48 said:


> I was asking more about the 8th through the 10th, excluding the 11th, which is a statutory holiday.


we open at 8th to 10th. ^_^


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp

Do you guys sell plants?

I'm looking for HC cuba in particular


----------



## AquaInspiration

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Do you guys sell plants?
> 
> I'm looking for HC cuba in particular


currently, we dont have any plants for sale yet.

i will post out when plants ready for sale.

thanks


----------



## ameekplec.

Just wondering if you have starfire tops/lids available for your tanks, especially the 30cm^3 tank.


----------



## AquaInspiration

ameekplec. said:


> Just wondering if you have starfire tops/lids available for your tanks, especially the 30cm^3 tank.


sorry, we don't have any tops/lids for our tanks yet.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

I'll come up and visit when you've got plants.

Please stock HC cuba, and some interesting mosses, and bryophytes or other non-vascular plants, and rarer stuff that you can't buy elsewhere.

W


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp

Hi,

Do you also carry aqua scaping tools? such as pinchettes?


----------



## Darkblade48

According to their website, they carry tweezers.

http://www.aquainspiration.com/productlist.asp?PNAME=MT


----------



## AquaNeko

Hi there. Just found out about your place from Beijing08. Nice to see more shops popping up and close to the newly opened hydroponics shop too for the rocking win!

That like something 10min walk apart (never been to your store but know the area) makes me recommend more mates out there to stop by both shops at once for parts and such for builds. Meeeesa happy! 

I'll have to make some time to check out both shops. About the spacing issue I read about a small shop well tapcon some screws into the exterior wall and erect a chain fence and expand some retail space outside like a tent sale during spring to fall.


----------



## AquaNeko

Darkblade48 said:


> According to their website, they carry tweezers.
> 
> http://www.aquainspiration.com/productlist.asp?PNAME=MT


Just checking thier website. So far liking the prices on small items I need. Good check valve pricing.


----------



## Darkblade48

AquaNeko said:


> ...*up and close to the newly opened hydroponics shop* too for the rocking win!


Do you have an address/name for this store? I have never heard of it.



AquaNeko said:


> Just checking thier website. So far liking the prices on small items I need. Good check valve pricing.


I think the pricing on the check valve is pretty standard. In fact, $2 for plastic ones is too much, I believe 

I wish their glass thermometers were a bit smaller. Their current length takes up too much real estate in a Mini-S.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

AquaNeko said:


> Hi there. Just found out about your place from Beijing08. Nice to see more shops popping up and close to the *newly opened hydroponics shop *too for the rocking win! ...


Me too, where is this place?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bigfishy

Zebrapl3co said:


> Me too, where is this place?


North East corner of Esna park + Dension (a plaza / it's right in the intersection)


----------



## Darkblade48

bigfishy said:


> North East corner of Esna park + Dension (a plaza / it's right in the intersection)


The same plaza as Aqua Inspiration?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

I remember seeing the shop info on craigslist before. I had the URL of the company on my laptop before the bloodly lightening storm took out the unit. Iirc it is "natures" something for the company name. Hope that helps some. Not sure if google maps would show them on the map. There pricing on stuff seems to be $5-10 cheaper then Bustan downtown. I'll see if I can find it. On itouch right now.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp

Darkblade48 said:


> The same plaza as Aqua Inspiration?


what place are you guys talking about?


----------



## bigfishy

Darkblade48 said:


> The same plaza as Aqua Inspiration?


I am sorry, I got mixed up in his message


----------



## Darkblade48

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> what place are you guys talking about?


Apparently, there is a new hydroponics shop that is close to Aqua Inspiration.



AquaNekoMobile said:


> I remember seeing the shop info on craigslist before. I had the URL of the company on my laptop before the bloodly lightening storm took out the unit. Iirc it is "natures" something for the company name. Hope that helps some. Not sure if google maps would show them on the map. There pricing on stuff seems to be $5-10 cheaper then Bustan downtown. I'll see if I can find it. On itouch right now.


Let us know if you can figure out the name!


----------



## AquaNeko

Darkblade48 said:


> Apparently, there is a new hydroponics shop that is close to Aqua Inspiration.
> 
> Let us know if you can figure out the name!


Ok found it. Sorry about the delay. It's a biyotch to post links on the itouch when I have to write it to paper then retype it in a post when I'm on the handheld. Anyways here it is.

http://www.naturesgardensupplies.com/products.html

340 DON PARK ROAD, UNIT 24
MARKHAM, ON, L3R - 1C5
TEL: 905-470-7887 (the phone will be activated on july, 5, 2010)
EMAIL: [email protected]
MON - FRI: 10 AM - 7 PM
SAT - SUN: 11 AM - 6 PM

http://www.naturesgardensupplies.com/contactus.html

It is an excellent cluster there. Nedco is at Denison & Vic. Park so you can also get electrical/cabling supplies all in the same sector. Maybe Aqua Inspiration could team up with Natures Garden Supplies as they can both help each other and being close for ferts and co2 supplies.


----------



## Darkblade48

Looking through their product list, it doesn't seem like they sell bulk fertilizers (chemicals), or am I mistaken?


----------



## AquaNeko

Darkblade48 said:


> Looking through their product list, it doesn't seem like they sell bulk fertilizers (chemicals), or am I mistaken?


Not sure if all thier stock is listed online. I've never been to the shop before. Been meaning to for a while but many other things came up. Perhaps call them up or stop by along route to the other stores there?


----------



## Rmwbrown

I was in a couple of days ago and there are a few things missing that would be nice. Glass lily pipes, more extensive co2 equipment (brass check valves and so forth), and bulk fertilizer would be nice... 

That said, up until they opened we couldn't buy glass diffusers in the GTA! 
They are just getting started and they mentioned plans to fill out the product line.


----------



## matti2uude

Rmwbrown said:


> I was in a couple of days ago and there are a few things missing that would be nice. Glass lily pipes, more extensive co2 equipment (brass check valves and so forth), and bulk fertilizer would be nice...
> 
> That said, up until they opened we couldn't buy glass diffusers in the GTA!
> They are just getting started and they mentioned plans to fill out the product line.


Lucky's has had glass diffusers for a long time.


----------



## Rmwbrown

matti2uude said:


> Lucky's has had glass diffusers for a long time.


Seriously? I went in looking a year or so ago and there was nothing. 
That said, the point still stands... we have yet to see any place aside from Menagerie really try to cater to new developments within the planted tank community and none that have gone all out on hardware.


----------



## AquaNeko

matti2uude said:


> Lucky's has had glass diffusers for a long time.


IIRC it is in thier dry good section behind the glass case. I believe saw them there on Sunday but the CSR didn't give me a pricing on them. It is by the big live fish tank nearest to the cash by the dry goods area. BTW they have some nice looking Bettas


----------



## Harry Muscle

Anyone know if AquaInspiration does custom sized rimless tanks? I sent them an e-mail about it a few days ago but no answer yet, so just curious to hear from others while I wait for a response.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Rmwbrown

The tanks are being ordered in, so no manufacturing on site or in the area. The tanks are marked "Duler Aquarium," but I have found very little to no reference to this company online.


----------



## bigfishy

Rmwbrown said:


> The tanks are being ordered in, so no manufacturing on site or in the area. The tanks are marked "Duler Aquarium," but I have found very little to no reference to this company online.


I think it is (most likely) a China base company, because I saw it on a Chinese website


----------



## Chris S

Tanks are manufactured in china, but from talking to the owners, I got the impression that "Duler" was their own trademark.

Harry: 

You can order custom tanks through them. Not sure what the turnaround time is though.


----------



## Tigercga

I sent an email to them for a quote on a custom tank few weeks ago, but no reply.

I may have dropped by when I have time.


----------



## bigfishy

Chris S said:


> Tanks are manufactured in china, but from talking to the owners, I got the impression that "Duler" was their own trademark.
> 
> Harry:
> 
> You can order custom tanks through them. Not sure what the turnaround time is though.


Duler should be a company in China, because base on this message, it should be...

pengpeng_hu 发表于 2009-12-1 09:38

请问DULER的超白缸怎么样？
请问DULER的超白缸怎么样？有人用过吗？做工和彩鲽，涛涛的比起来如何？

@ 2009, December 1st
This person is asking, has anyone used duler starphire tank before. How was it craftsmanship, and how clear is it?

Found this link on China Tropical Aquarium site


----------



## Chris S

I stand corrected!


----------



## Hitch

wait...I dont understand....

how does a post in a Chinese forum prove Duler is Chinese company instead of a trademark that is just manufactured in China?


----------



## Chris S

Hitch said:


> wait...I dont understand....
> 
> how does a post in a Chinese forum prove Duler is Chinese company instead of a trademark that is just manufactured in China?


I dunno, but it sounded pretty convincing to me


----------



## Hitch

lol fair enough


----------



## marblerye

i'm curious if the japanese style curved corner glass tanks are customizable or do they only come in the sizes listed on the website? and is that tank drillable.. 

that sort of application would look sweeeet as a display refugium.......


----------



## 03pilot

I don't think you can order a customized tank from them. You can call Freeman for more info. He is a great guy to deal with. I bought a 25 Gallon tank, Glo light, and Amazonia II from him. Freeman took a big discount off the tank because someone returned it due to a hardly noticeable scratch mark in the corner  I can't be happier...

I believe all their tanks are imported from China and thus takes a long time to come here.


----------



## Tigercga

03pilot said:


> I don't think you can order a customized tank from them. You can call Freeman for more info. He is a great guy to deal with. I bought a 25 Gallon tank, Glo light, and Amazonia II from him. Freeman took a big discount off the tank because someone returned it due to a hardly noticeable scratch mark in the corner  I can't be happier...
> 
> I believe all their tanks are imported from China and thus takes a long time to come here.


Then why in his first email responding to my inquiry, he indicated he custom made tanks, and asked me to provide him the dimensions and thickness of glasses.


----------



## planter

Tigercga said:


> Then why in his first email responding to my inquiry, he indicated he custom made tanks, and asked me to provide him the dimensions and thickness of glasses.


He may have meant that he can custom order any size or he may have a local guy for custom tanks. Best way to find out is to ask him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 03pilot

I could be wrong. You should check with them again. For sure they don't make their own tank. Almost all of their starfire tanks have been out of stock for weeks. But who knows, they may have a Canadian supplier?

If you are interested in custom starfire tank, you may check out Miracle Aqauariums. I know you can order their custom tank thru lucky Aquarium at Markham's Market Village. I checked before I came across AI. AT's rimless tank is very similar to ADA's without the big price tag and high shipping cost.

Good luck!


----------



## bigfishy

Hitch said:


> wait...I dont understand....
> 
> how does a post in a Chinese forum prove Duler is Chinese company instead of a trademark that is just manufactured in China?


I am still researching!


----------



## jimmyjam

they got in some ada 1 and 2 substrate.. picked up 5 bags... awesome stuff guys


----------



## Darkblade48

I am still waiting for the Powder Type I.


----------



## vaporize

03pilot said:


> I could be wrong. You should check with them again. For sure they don't make their own tank. Almost all of their starfire tanks have been out of stock for weeks. But who knows, they may have a Canadian supplier?
> 
> If you are interested in custom starfire tank, you may check out Miracle Aqauariums. I know you can order their custom tank thru lucky Aquarium at Markham's Market Village. I checked before I came across AI. AT's rimless tank is very similar to ADA's without the big price tag and high shipping cost.
> 
> Good luck!


Those are Chinese made tanks, THAT does not mean that they are not nice tanks, I've seen alot of Chinese custom jobs that are outstanding comparing to that locally made. However it's usually the turn around time since they travel by freight and not every company can bring in containers of them to make it profitable.

Custom Miracle's tanks are not cheap, although if you buy regular size from some of the longer term Miracle dealers, you might be able to find good prices on 'regular' sizes tanks.


----------



## bigfishy

vaporize said:


> Those are Chinese made tanks, THAT does not mean that they are not nice tanks, I've seen alot of Chinese custom jobs that are outstanding comparing to that locally made. However it's usually the turn around time since they travel by freight and not every company can bring in containers of them to make it profitable.


but your taking your chances..

If made good, it can last a life time. If poorly made, it will sprunk a leak in a month

50/50 

how lucky are you???


----------



## vaporize

bigfishy said:


> but your taking your chances..
> 
> If made good, it can last a life time. If poorly made, it will sprunk a leak in a month
> 
> 50/50
> 
> how lucky are you???


You have to rely on your LFS to bring in the good ones, JEBO is mass produce and therefore is junk. Your LFS have to be able to bring in the smaller factory ones that are good. JEBO is to sell cheap to the mass market, you get what you pay for.

And if you think that 'those' locally or north american made does not have problems on their own, you need to research longer. I've known of those $3-5K tanks flooding 'rich' people's basement and home theatres etc ....

Nothing can last a lifetime, even marriages were suppose to last a lifetime .... what's the divorce rate? Talking about divorce rates, I think I see quite a few nice reef setups getting sold these days by divorcees


----------



## TBemba

This thread is gone way off topic.


----------



## mudjawd

my only problem with this store is that whenever i want to buy something from them they are already sold out. 

like i wanted the regultor...it was sold out. i had to spent money on milwaukee $150 with tax. and now i plan to buy a CO2 diffuser and i go to their site and i see it is already sold out.....

it is my bad luck i guess


----------



## AquaInspiration

mudjawd said:


> my only problem with this store is that whenever i want to buy something from them they are already sold out.
> 
> like i wanted the regultor...it was sold out. i had to spent money on milwaukee $150 with tax. and now i plan to buy a CO2 diffuser and i go to their site and i see it is already sold out.....
> 
> it is my bad luck i guess


thanks for interesting!

cauz so many ppl come to buy good stuffz. so lots of products are sold out. the next shipment is coming in soon.

sorry for inconvenience.


----------



## mudjawd

hi. When are the shipments arriving???


----------



## TLe041

AquaInspiration said:


> cauz so many ppl come to buy good stuffz


Explained like a true professional right there...


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

AquaInspiration said:


> thanks for interesting!
> 
> cauz so many ppl come to buy good stuffz. so lots of products are sold out. the next shipment is coming in soon.
> 
> sorry for inconvenience.


Just a friendly suggestion. Perhaps you could list on your site ETA's for shipment on items that are 'out of stock' or have some implimented database setup where if the item is 'sold out' that the system will automatically state your ETA times for restock.

ie: If the site said 'Sold out on x/x/x date, restock ETA on x/x/x date' so people coming tot he site can have a quick see and know you'll be restocking on X date and come back then. Some people don't have time to make the phone call (or out of town/long distance area codes), busy, on-route somewhere, etc and may just have a quick glance at the site for a update then come back later if it was shown with a bit more data on restock times.

Just offering some views from a customer view that's all.


----------



## mudjawd

i will agree 100% with Aquaneko.

it will be great if you can have the time of arrival of the stocks. so people can wait. also, if you can have something like quantity against each items left that will be great. the reason being. say if i am looking for a diffuser and i see one left then i will be better position to decide that shall i go for it or not???

also, you can mention on a page on your website that which day what all stuffs are going to arrive. this will be really helpful.


thanks,
M.


----------



## camboy012406

does aquainspiration have sale like bigals??


----------



## 03pilot

camboy012406 said:


> does aquainspiration have sale like bigals??


Their first sale (10% on everything) ended in October. Hope they'll have another soon .


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Phone number*

Hi,

It there any way to contact these guys? 
I don't see any phone numbers or their web-site and their e-mail seems not working.


----------



## Greg_o

hey Igor I'll pm you..


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

igor.kanshyn said:


> Hi,
> 
> It there any way to contact these guys?
> I don't see any phone numbers or their web-site and their e-mail seems not working.


(416) 829-6113 If the info is correct.


----------



## shiver905

Did anyone find out, If they make costom tanks?

Does anyone know if their tank is drillable?

Anyone know if they offer a drilling service, Id do it myself but the tanks arnt cheap.


----------



## Flazky

I just picked up their 25 gallon starfire tank. Looks beautiful and really nice guys. Just give them a call and im sure they'll give you all the info.


----------



## jollybangali

Hi guys,

I picked up my 75 gallon from them today and as far as they know it's drillable. I did the polarized filter test and it looks like it's not tempered so far. I'm gonna drill soon and let you guys know. They do customized tanks too. I saw a massive box in their storeroom and had to inquire ...... It was a custom reef tank 

I'll keep everyone posted after drill and water test. 

Take good care
Imran


----------



## shiver905

Are you bangali?
LOL


Great info thanks!


----------



## jollybangali

lol. How'd u guess . No probs I'll keep u posted about drilling issues.


----------



## shiver905

first bangali reefer besides myself!


----------



## Greg_o

Oh no, looks like they got their latest shipment. Good 'buy' savings.


----------



## shiver905

Damn it,

I cant stop myself drivng driving 1h and a half to markham in this awfull winter for a 12x12x12 exy cube

If anyone is near hamilton, Even saga and is heading there,
Pick one up for me!, 

I'll obviously drop by and pay ya back..


----------



## planter

Ask them if they are willing to ship it to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

shiver905 said:


> Damn it,
> 
> I cant stop myself drivng driving 1h and a half to markham in this awfull winter for a 12x12x12 exy cube
> 
> If anyone is near hamilton, Even saga and is heading there,
> Pick one up for me!,
> 
> I'll obviously drop by and pay ya back..


Might be able to help you out. Tho I'm not going out to the hammer we could meet half way. This store is like 3 blocks from me. I rarely head out to 'sauga but been meaning to check out PJBrent's store and some other stuff around. How much is that tank?


----------



## TBemba

I have another question the 79 gallon you have is it drill-able? (salt setup)

Also is the edges curved and is one side starfire or all sides?

Oh and how much does it weight empty?

Thank


----------



## AquaInspiration

TBemba said:


> I have another question the 79 gallon you have is it drill-able? (salt setup)
> 
> Also is the edges curved and is one side starfire or all sides?
> 
> Oh and how much does it weight empty?
> 
> Thank


all sides are starfire. and it is drill-able. you can do it yourself.

the total weight around 69KG for empty 120x50x50 tank

you can use our calculator to count:
http://www.aquainspiration.com/calculator.asp


----------



## TBemba

AquaInspiration said:


> all sides are starfire. and it is drill-able. you can do it yourself.
> 
> the total weight around 69KG for empty 120x50x50 tank
> 
> you can use our calculator to count:
> http://www.aquainspiration.com/calculator.asp


Thanks, can you get them already drilled or are you willing to do it ?

So straight edges on tank not curved correct

I think I have to have one, any Christmas specials?


----------



## AquaInspiration

TBemba said:


> Thanks, can you get them already drilled or are you willing to do it ?
> 
> So straight edges on tank not curved correct
> 
> I think I have to have one, any Christmas specials?


sorry, we can not drill it cause we dont have tools 

here is the christmas sale
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20066

thanks


----------



## davec

*Nice aquariums but what about the water line*

Being an all glass aquarium without a plastic trim what do you do about the waterline leaving a calcium deposit making it look unsightly


----------



## AquaNeko

davec said:


> Being an all glass aquarium without a plastic trim what do you do about the waterline leaving a calcium deposit making it look unsightly


Perhaps drain the tank down 1in below that calcium build up waterline and wipe the calcium build up with vinegar or in a spray bottle with some vinegar lay out some paper towels and spray some vinegar on the paper towel and let the vinegar soak for 20-30mins to 60mins then wipe the calcium stains away if the staining is heavy. Holy run on sentence Batman. 

Afterwards wipe the rim with a clean water damp towel and fill up the tank to the level you desire.


----------



## Rmwbrown

Ideally you should have a pretty low GH, KH to begin with in a planted tank so calcium buildup hasn't been a big issue in my experience. That said, i keep my tank topped up to prevent gas off over night, and i also give the inside rim area a very good clean when i'm doing my weekly water changes.


----------



## davec

I guess you wouldn't run an aerator with a lidless tank either?


----------



## davec

If you don't use an aerator what do you do to break up the oil film that forms over the surface?


----------



## Rmwbrown

Some run an aerator at night to gas of CO2 if it isn't on a timer. To break up film i find the spray bar works fine, however, other put there glass lily pipes high enough to break up the surface water a bit.


----------



## AquaInspiration

updated with some new products


----------



## jart

Can anyone give me an idea of what type of plants they stock? There is quite the list of rarer plants on their website, but the accompanying text is gibberish. 

Thanks.


----------



## Ciddian

I totally missed you guys the other day :/ Hope to come visit soon


----------



## brapbrapboom

Do you guys have the desk lamp back in stock?


----------



## Hitch

brapbrapboom said:


> Do you guys have the desk lamp back in stock?


are you talking about this one?

http://www.aquainspiration.com/productdetail.asp?PIN=LS&PNAME=IA&PSIZE=23W&PTYPE=Lights

if so, IKEA actually has these for $9.99


----------



## brapbrapboom

Hitch said:


> are you talking about this one?
> 
> http://www.aquainspiration.com/productdetail.asp?PIN=LS&PNAME=IA&PSIZE=23W&PTYPE=Lights
> 
> if so, IKEA actually has these for $9.99


Yes sir! Wow! Thanks for the heads up! Imma try to search it in their website now.

EDIT: just saw it! Thanks Hitch!


----------



## Hitch

brapbrapboom said:


> Yes sir! Wow! Thanks for the heads up! Imma try to search it in their website now.


http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/20370383

I am visiting the North York store...so if you want...I can check their stock for you....though its rare for IKEA not to have it in stock..lol


----------



## brapbrapboom

Hitch said:


> http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/20370383
> 
> I am visiting the North York store...so if you want...I can check their stock for you....though its rare for IKEA not to have it in stock..lol


PM'ed ya my good Sir.


----------

